# corycat won't stop swimming



## dumbkid (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi. My corycat won't stop swimming. Is there something wrong with it? Is it spooked? I had a corycat before and it would swim every once in a while, but mostly just chill out at the bottom of the tank. The tank is stocked with rasboras(sp), neon tetras, SAE, and plants.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Some types are alot more active than others. Do you have just the one? Cories are shoalers and prefer groups. A group of 6 is recommended. What size tank do you have? What are your water parameters?


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Since you said your "corycat" instead of "one of my corycats" i'm going to assume that you've got only one. Cory's prefer to be in groups. They dont neccessarily HAVE to be in 6. But the more the better. Anything is better than just one. Also, corycats are very active fish. Pretty much digging through substrate all day looking for food. If they aren't too active, somethign may not be right.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

Isn't it a good thing that it is moving and scavenging the tank?


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Cories are happiert in small groups. Is your cory hoovering in one place or actually swimming all over? Sometime cories will hoover when ill.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

My albino corys seem to have the same characteristic as yours. That was part of the reason I chose those in particular. They were fairly active compared to the other ones, but when I brought them home, they were even more active than at the store and have been ever since. At first, I thought the corys were sick or something, but even after a week, they still swam to the top and around the tank. They're suprisingly active for a fish. I wouldn't worry too much though.


----------



## SkipT (Jun 15, 2006)

I have several corys 2 panda , 1 bronze , 1 emerald and 1 leopard cory. All of the started out as 1 of a group but over the years this is what they droped down too.

The 2 pandas stick to one another all the time and move as a couple. Of the other 3 they will sleep together during the day but at night move solo to feed. 

During the day my 2 pandas will move and swim with out stoping but I never did much worry about them doing that.


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Ditto to everyone else's comments. My pandas hang out together at times, forage for food at others, and i have 2 that like to go on wild swimming races. They'll swim up and down the tank, and back and forth to see who can do it the fastest. It's quite amusing to watch. When they get done, the go back to scavenging and looking for food. Fish like to play games too!

Unless you see a major change in color, eating habits, or other obvious signs of distress, I can only say: Sit back and watch! Oh, and get a 2nd one!


----------



## SkipT (Jun 15, 2006)

Aye agree with that, get aleast 1 more for him ( or her ) to hang with.


----------

